# Busy, Busy



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

A girl on the go, here's how Sophie spent this morning :lol:


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

An angel sleeping.. she look so relaxed..so contented.. She must be deep in thoughts .."It's a dog's life.."


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Sophie is so beautiful.. I love her...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That second pic needs to be framed! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How can she be that beautiful even while sleeping????  She is gorgeous!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol she is so pretty


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

such great pics, sophie really is stunning :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: :love5: :love5:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

She's simply stunning as always! I LOVE those pics!!! Especially the second one


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jake just admires the computer screen every time sophies pc comes up awwww


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's a real sleeping beauty !!!! 

kisses nat


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwwwww she looks soooooooo pretty


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Holy macaroni, she's so beautiful! :love7:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Sophie is stunningly beautiful as always. :lol: Your pics are always so awesome and professional looking.  Do you mind me asking what your camera make & model is??? :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Holy macaroni, she's so beautiful! :love7:



I could not agree more!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Would you let that poor puppy rest? My goodness! She's a puppy not a servant LOL 

Those are cute  I looove pics of her!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awwww......she is SO beautiful. And you're such a good photographer, too!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kari said:


> How can she be that beautiful even while sleeping????  She is gorgeous!



yeah what's her secret!!!???


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Sophie did ALL THAT? All in the same morning?? She must be exhausted!

Seriously..that is one beautiful baby. God help me, i do love chihuahuas! I just want to bring all of them home with me! :dog: :happy2: :dog:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Yes, Sophie has such a busy schedule :lol: 

The camera that I used is an Olympus Camedia C760 UZ - I also have a Kodak but I find for closeups the Olympus gives a nicer shot. 

She doesn't like either camera though. Alot of times she will turn away or get behind me so I can't take any shots :roll:
But after taking some I always give her a treat.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Sophie is absolutely beautiful. Such a show girl.

Leslie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

she always looks like she is deep in thought lol. she is beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She better slow down or she is going to strain herself.
:lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well we know she is not getting her beauty sleep as she couldn't be anymore beautiful


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what a perfect angel


----------

